# Official, I saw on Sedo Topic



## MapleDots__ (Jan 28, 2021)

OK here are the topic rules...


*Rule #1.* DO NOT POST YOUR OWN LISTING

*Rule #2.* Please refer to rule #1



*Here are a few that caught my eye...*


Laws.ca $1,800 - my god if only that was law.ca

Resale.ca $5,000 - so much potential here

Resell.ca $5,000 - good companion to resale but a pricey acquisition

Gossip.ca $5,000 - Worth every penny (on my short list)

John.ca $5,000 - Such a good common name but tough to use for a website because of the negative meanings.


*Which one grabbed your attention?*


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 28, 2021)

Personally I would grab gossip.ca but I have a couple of bigger acquisitions in the works right now so I am hoping someone grabs it before I have to spend the money.


----------



## Spex (Jan 29, 2021)

Here are some (not mine)

*Classroom.ca $5000* -- Google should be all over this. And if the Trademark isn't crazy, this name would be great for an online schooling or tutoring platform

*Andy.ca $4999* -- Very popular men's name

*Karen.ca $5000* -- Very popular women's name and a meme nowadays

*Dandruff.ca $2999* -- Proctor and Gamble should own this


Re: First names...can't believe how cheap they're priced on Sedo. Kind of bursts the bubble on my perceived value of the couple of names that I own


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jan 29, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> First names...can't believe how cheap they're priced on Sedo



Yes John.ca surprised me at 5k


----------



## DomainRecap (Jan 29, 2021)

Pandemic Pricing.


----------



## Nafti (Jan 29, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> Here are some (not mine)
> 
> *Dandruff.ca $2999*



Could also be a first and last name... Dan Druff. :lol:


----------



## Spex (Jan 29, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Yes John.ca surprised me at 5k



Yeah I saw your post and went looking for more names. There's a ton of them for ~$5000


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 3, 2021)

John.ca is no longer for sale


----------



## Spex (Feb 3, 2021)

Did John land in your portfolio?


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 4, 2021)

No, just saw it was no longer on the sedo bin pricing list.


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 4, 2021)

That doesn't mean it was even for sale.  Like much of sedo's ****, it could easily have been a really old listing and the current owner is here and saw the thread, then complained to Sedo to take it down.


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 4, 2021)

Quite possible


----------



## MapleDots__ (Sep 27, 2022)

MapleDots said:


> *Here are a few that caught my eye...*
> 
> 
> Laws.ca $1,800 - my god if only that was law.ca
> ...



Revisited these...

A member here bought john.ca and I bought gossip.ca

Laws seems reasonable and I was thinking maybe I would pick it up so last chance if anyone else wants it.


----------

